
Show HN: Weekend bootcamp for engineers - songzme
http://bootcamp.garagescript.com/
======
songzme
Hello! I've been running a coding bootcamp (for free) to teach our local
community. I came up with this idea because I believe that our students could
benefit a lot from technical interaction with engineers. I personally know
engineers who do not have time to learn web development on their own (all
these technologies to choose from) and I have beta tested this curriculum with
them with great success.

I hope someone finds our weekend efforts valuable. In addition to being free,
I see this as a huge win on both sides. Students get to see how seasoned
engineers learn and problem solve, and engineers get to learn front end
development from students who do this 12 hours a day.

